# New Ruger Gunsite Scout



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

http://www.ruger.com/products/gunsiteScoutRifle/index.html

Kinda interesting, although I'd rather that Ruger would produce a version of the Mini-14's big brother.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wind In His Hair said:


> although I'd rather that Ruger would produce a version of the Mini-14's big brother.


Agreed! At a quick glance thats what I thought it was. I'd be stoked to see another M1A on the market


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Amen to that!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Now they have a new pistol that is a "must have" according to them:

http://www.ruger.com/products/lc9/models.html


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I saw that too. I've been eyeballing the new Sig P290, but I'll have to give the Ruger a looksie too.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Ive been deciding on a pistol for some time now. I might just have to give the LC9 a try. Think I can pre-order one from somewhere or reserve one? It looks like a very slick gun at less than an Inch wide. Ive been looking at small single stack 9mms for a while. There are some very pricey ones, and the cheaper ones like Kel-tec and Taurus. But this just looks sweet!


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, Ruger says February 1 is when they start shipping them. Davidson's has their link up (but obviously nothing in stock):

http://www.galleryofguns.com/genie/default.aspx?item=3200


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What do you think that actual purchase price will be? They have the MSRP at $443, so estimated around $400?

Specs dont make it much larger than the LCP in width, length, or height. Looks like it will be a nice one to carry. If only there was something that could be done to lighten those DAO triggers


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Well, also on Davidson's, the basic LCP .380 has an MSRP set at $373 with an offer from Impact Guns at $297 out the door. So yeah, your $400 estimate is probably pretty close. Maybe even as low as $375.

The Scout isn't listed on Davidson's yet.

On a side note, can we please get a Ruger 1911? Low price point, like the new Remington. You know how cool the Ruger eagle would look on one of those?


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Wind In His Hair said:


> On a side note, can we please get a Ruger 1911? Low price point, like the new Remington. You know how cool the Ruger eagle would look on one of those?


+1

That would be pretty neat if Ruger would jump on that bandwagon. There are so many loyal Ruger fans out there that would jump at the chance to get a 1911 and a M1A / M1


----------



## chet (Sep 7, 2007)

FREAKIN HILARIOUS!!!!! BANG!!!! hahahahahahah!!!!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Sorry Chet I moved my post, but in case anyone is wondering what Chet is laughing about:
http://www.realguns.com/archives/192.htm


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

That is hilarious! -_O-


----------



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

I think that the Gunsite Scout .308 Ruger is an excellent version of Col. Jeff Cooper's Scout Rifle concept. I would imagine that it will end up being a limited production run and keep its value well, just like their last, but not as nice, M77 Scout.
You can already get an investment-cast receiver M14 Scout, the SOCOM, from Springfield Armory. If Ruger would go with an affordable mil-spec _forged_ M14 receiver, that would be something - but Ruger is investment cast oriented and we can already get those from SA. Jeff Cooper preferred the use of a bolt gun for total reliability and all-around use.

However as far as the Ruger LC9 pistol goes - well it looks like they paid Kel-Tec again to use their patent for this pistol - although it likely has less rough edges.

One problem for me is that according to Ruger it is NOT rated for the excellent performing +P 9mm and it also has a magazine safety - something I'm not to big on. Here is their reply to the +P question:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Dear "Frisco Pete",

Thank you for using the Ruger On-Line Customer Support Request Form.

This e-mail is in response to your question or comment of 01/05/2011 
Request No: XXXXX

Comment / question:

In regards to the newly introduced LC9 pistol, chambering 9x19mm.

Some of the newer single stack Nine Millimeters are rated by their manufacturers as being suitable for use, all of the time, with SAAMI specification "plus P" ammunition.

Some are rated for only limited use of such, and some are expressly stated by the manufacturer as NOT to be used with such.

How does Ruger rate the LC9?

1) Full time use of +P?

2) Limited use of +P?

3) Not rated for use of +P?

Thank you for your timely reply.

FP

*Response:*

*No, The Ruger LC9 is not recommended for use with +P ammunition. This ammunition would reduce the life of the firearm by approximately 50%.* Recommended ammunition, would be any good American made ammunition manufactured in accordance with NATO, U.S., SAAMI, or CIP standards.

If you should need further assistance please call our Service Department at 928/778-6555 between 8:00 - 4:00, Monday thru Friday, at a time convenient for you. A Ruger Representative will be happy to help you.

If you need further information, please visit our website at http://www.ruger.com or contact us at:

Revolvers, shotguns, rifles, 10/22 Charger Pistol: (603) 865-2442
Pistols: (928) 778-6555
Serial Number History Information: (603) 865-2424

Please note: This e-mail is sent from a notification-only address that cannot accept incoming e-mail. Please do not reply to this message.

Sincerely,
Ruger Firearms

-------------------------------------


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Mmmm +P doesn't seem like a big deal. The gun is pretty light and would probably kick like hell with +P ammo anyways. It will still probably last longer than a Kel-tec. 

I am going to buy one and give you guys a report. My FFL says I am first on the list to get one from him. Just gotta wait now. o-||


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

For sure man! Thanks!!! 8) 

The +P would be nice, but it's not a total deal breaker. Especially for the price and if the gun functions well. Still better than .380 IMHO.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah I was considering the LCP for a long time, but I just wanted more power than the .380. You can probably get the LC9 for around 350-ish. Not a bad price at all. 

Impact guns has them on pre-order for 359.99


----------



## goonsquad (Sep 15, 2010)

Wind In His Hair said:


> Well, also on Davidson's, the basic LCP .380 has an MSRP set at $373 with an offer from Impact Guns at $297 out the door. So yeah, your $400 estimate is probably pretty close. Maybe even as low as $375.
> 
> The Scout isn't listed on Davidson's yet.
> 
> On a side note, can we please get a Ruger 1911? Low price point, like the new Remington. You know how cool the Ruger eagle would look on one of those?


Wait until Kel-tec comes out with one so Ruger can copy their design...

Their new pistol is a copy of the PF-9, just like the LCP was a CLONE of the kel tec .380


----------

